# Check Out GMF - Grilling Meat Forums



## TulsaJeff (Apr 24, 2012)

We started a sister site a good while back at http://www.grillingmeatforums.com to cover the other side of outdoor cooking.. grilling. It's a different animal and while I don't claim to be a grilling expert of sorts, I do turn out some pretty mean food on my Charbroil Red Infrared Grill.

If you also like to grill and/or you would like to learn more about grilling or you are a grilling machine and can answer newbie questions about grilling, then jump right in.

There is a *Roll Call* section just like we have here, and that is always a great place to start. Let us know who you are, where you live, what kind of grill you are using and anything else about yourself that you are willing to share.

You will see some familiar faces there such as Brian and Jerry as well as many other members who have already gotten involved. I just wanted to post it for all of the new folks and in case you have not heard about it yet. I feel confident that it will grow and, in time, be THE forum to go to for all of your grilling information.

Help us make that happen!!

http://grillingmeatforums.com/


----------



## jp61 (Apr 24, 2012)

Have not heard of until now Jeff, but will definitely check it out. Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff, does our log in from SMF work there or do we have to create a new one?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 24, 2012)

It is a totally different site using the Xenforo software and you will need to setup a new login. Feel free to use the same username if you like.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's laid out nicely Jeff and wish you good success with it! Though as a US Marine ("Once a Marine always a Marine") I do have one little question. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Pink?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 24, 2012)

It's still using the "out of the box" look for now other than the top logo area. I agree that we need to do some work on the styling.. colors and such but we'll get that done in due time. I agree, the "pink" does need to go


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 24, 2012)

That's not pink, that's medium rare!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 24, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> That's not pink, that's medium rare!



There you go.. That explains it!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## alelover (Apr 24, 2012)

Just signed up.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 24, 2012)

TulsaJeff said:


> It's still using the "out of the box" look for now other than the top logo area. I agree that we need to do some work on the styling.. colors and such but we'll get that done in due time. I agree, the "pink" does need to go









  I'm just messing with ya..... It's not the color that's important but rather the content. Wish you the best!


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 24, 2012)

Think I will check it out. But after a year and a half on this site, I am a much better smoker than griller!

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link Jeff, I just signed up!

And gentlemen, that is not pink, nor medium rare, the color I am seeing is Peach!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 24, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks for the link Jeff! And gentlemen, that is not pink, nor medium rare, the color I am seeing is Peach!


Whatever it is, it's pretty!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

How long does it take to get the confirmation email?


----------



## alelover (Apr 24, 2012)

About 3 seconds. Google mail threw mine in the spam folder.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't gotten any and nothing in spam, even requested a second one and still nothing


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you have issues I can get you taken care of. Just PM me.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 24, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> If you have issues I can get you taken care of. Just PM me.


SmokinHusker, I just validated you manually. I'm not sure why you didn't get the email but at any rate, you should be good to go now.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got this Format down! Looks nice and I saw a few Friendly faces over there...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

TulsaJeff said:


> SmokinHusker, I just validated you manually. I'm not sure why you didn't get the email but at any rate, you should be good to go now.


Thanks Jeff! I did finally get an email.


----------



## smokingma (Apr 27, 2012)

just signed up and waiting for email.  I'm so glad you created this because I love grilling and smoking and now with the duo, I cando both.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice forum....  I think it will be BIG.....  Dave


----------



## nwdave (Apr 28, 2012)

Geeze, I  barely have enough time for here and there and over there and now a new forum about grilling?  Soon as I clicky over,  now, where did I hide my avatar?    Guess I'll read the rest of the new posts here while I'm waiting for confirmation........  Yep, hit the spam filter. 

Note to one and all:  No confirmation notice right away?  Check your spam filter.  Mine only took a minute or two.

I'm gone, gotta fill in the details over on Grilling Meat Forums.  Ta....


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 22, 2012)

NWDave said:


> Geeze, I  barely have enough time for here and there and over there and now a new forum about grilling?  Soon as I clicky over,  now, where did I hide my avatar?    Guess I'll read the rest of the new posts here while I'm waiting for confirmation........  Yep, hit the spam filter.
> 
> Note to one and all:  No confirmation notice right away?  Check your spam filter.  Mine only took a minute or two.
> 
> I'm gone, gotta fill in the details over on Grilling Meat Forums.  Ta....



I know what you mean but there is a bunch of good stuff on there already even though its just starting so its been fun seeing.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2016)

The site was down for a bit but is back online if anyone was missing it.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 11, 2016)

Just signed up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

Yea, I just signed up too.

Didn't know it was there!

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea, I just signed up too.
> 
> Didn't know it was there!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al. Its been there for a long time but has been down for a bit. Had some backend issues that I got resolved. Hopefully it will be good now.


----------

